# Activar un rele por medio de la salida de una compuerta and [SOLUCIONADO]



## unodos12 (Jul 24, 2009)

bueno la pregunta es como puedo hacer para activar un rele de 5V por medio de la salida de una compuerta and.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 24, 2009)

simple, conectas a la salida de la And un resistor hacia la base de un transistor y de ahi manejas el relevo.

justamente en otro post hicimos eso para automatizar una moto.

saludos.


----------



## unodos12 (Jul 24, 2009)

hola DJ Draco la verdad es que soy un poco novato en esto de electronica pero me gusta aprender y por eso me pongo a experimentar por pasatiempo sinceramente te digo que ya habia buscado mucho en san google. Algo que me ayudara y no habia cosegido exito, pero con el circuito que me adjuntastes la cosa me salio a la perfeccion era algo no tan complicado pero por la misma ignorancia que tengo no sabia como hacerlo sinceramente gracias te lo agradesco mucho. Esto si me funciono


----------



## unodos12 (Jul 24, 2009)

hola aqui estoy otra vez molestando pero tengo un problema, bueno como ya saben el problema de controlar el rele apartir de una salida de compuertas and ya esta resuelto. Ahora el problema es que cuando conecto en un motor cc al rele que estoy controlando por medio de las compuertas and este rele hace un rudido bien raro como el de un chillido y el motor cc no gira no se que pueda ser a ver si pueden ayudarme de antemano GRACIAS


----------



## alexus (Jul 24, 2009)

te falto poner un diodo en contraopsicion al rele, es decir, conectado entre el colector del transistor y pisitivo, con "la flecha" del diodo "apuntando" a positivo.

si vas a conectar un motor, carga inductiva, ponle un condensador en paralelo, electrolitico o el que tengas a mano.

atte. alexus.


----------



## unodos12 (Jul 24, 2009)

bueno la verdad es que no entiendo muy bien la idea de poner el diodo te agradeceria mucho si me pudieras dejar un pequeño esquema en el cual se observe la ubicacion del diodo y si es posible otro esquema en el cual se detalle la colocacion del condensador en paralelo, de antemano MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## alexus (Jul 24, 2009)

no es tan dificil, lee, entiende, y haz un esquema, luego analiza.

si es en paralelo como ira colocado?

atte. alexus.


----------



## unodos12 (Jul 24, 2009)

bueno ya ice lo que me dijistes y funciona parcialmente ya que el motor girar pero no con la misma potencia y aun hace el ruido pero con menos intencidad talves sea por el condensador ya que no tengo del especificado en la imagen ademas el diodo que le puse es el 1n4007 creees que estas cosas influyan bastante. y si le pusiera lo especificado crees que me funcionaria a la perfeccion ademas yo trabajo con un voltaje de 18V


----------



## alexus (Jul 24, 2009)

uuuu baja un poco la tension!

de cuanto es el rele? en condensador ponle uno de 47uf mas o menos.

no te bases en los valores del circuito que subi, es meramente ilustrativo.


----------



## unodos12 (Jul 24, 2009)

hey he entendido algo en este rato que he estado experimentando creo que tu tienes toda la razon te cuento que de primero le puse un capaciotor (condensador) de 400uf pero sucedio lo que te conte que giraba con poca potencia y hacia ruido pero despues le puse otro condensador que tenia de 100uf y al pasar unos 5 segundos el ruido del rele o del motor (no estoy seguro de cual de los dos proviene) desaparecio y la potencia del motor llego a lo normal eso quiere decir que alcanso su funcionamiento optimo cuando el condensador se cargo.

lo que tiene mucho sentido que me recomiendes un condensador mas pequeño. esto haria que el condensador se cargara mas rapido y el ruido desapareciera mas rapido.

ahora bien como soy un poco novato en esto te pregunto si lo que he expuesto anteriormente tiene sentido o no y de tenerlo crees que el diodo quega que ver para obtener un optimo en el rendimiento del circuito.

el rele es de 5V


----------



## alexus (Jul 24, 2009)

no no, lo que paso es que la bobina del motor entro en resonancia supongo, a mi me ha pasado, te repito no se poruqe.

el condensador es para que no baje la tension al momento del arranque por el consumo.

fijate que la tension del capacitor supere la de tu fuente, revisa la tension del rele, si es 12v, etc, etc.

el diodo es para proteger sal transistor al momento de la deconexion del rele.

a las ordenes, y me alegro que ahora ande.


----------



## unodos12 (Jul 24, 2009)

muchicimas GRACIAS por la ayuda ALEXUS


----------



## alexus (Jul 24, 2009)

de nada, edita el titulo, y agregale, [SOLUCIONADO]


----------



## unodos12 (Jul 24, 2009)

alexus te cuento que prove otra forma pero no es la mas idonea pero evita utilizar el capacitor y el diodo y ademas elimina por completo el ruido que hace el motor bien como ya sabemos el rele no es mas que un inteructor que se activa de forma electrica entonces lo que hice fue que al circuito le acople otro suministro de energia que cuyo positivo lo conecte a la patida de suministro del rele y el negativo lo conecte directamente al regativo del nuevo suministro de energia ya no al tierra del circuito funciona super bien pero es algo raro y desde mi punto de vista hasta el momento es el mas eficas pero creo que no el mas idoneo

cambiando de tema ya modifique el titulo.


----------



## alexus (Jul 24, 2009)

ok, mañana leo bien, estoy de retirada!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 25, 2009)

bien hecho amigo,

asi es como se hace! nunca puedes alimentar la carga con la misma fuente que alimentas el circuito.

por lo general son 2 fuentes distintas.

yo puse el esquema que es ilustrativo tambien, ese era para un circuito de moto y le falta el diodo y varios retoques.

era solo para q veas la logica y como se va haciendo el circuito.

saludos.


----------



## unodos12 (Jul 25, 2009)

bueno hasta el momento he entendido casi todo y el problema ya esta resuelto pero sinceramente a mi al igual que ustedes creo que no estamos satisfechos hasta que entendemos bien algo. 

la situacion es la siguiente el problema esta resuelto pero no entiendo que papel juegan el diodo y el capacitor en el esquema de arriba ojala me puedan dar una explicacion sobre el funcionamiento interno que estos tienen en el circuito que se mostro anteriormente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2009)

unodos12 dijo:
			
		

> la situacion es la siguiente el problema esta resuelto pero no entiendo que papel juegan el diodo y el capacitor en el esquema de arriba ojala me puedan dar una explicacion sobre el funcionamiento interno que estos tienen en el circuito que se mostro anteriormente



Si te refieres al diodo que está en paralelo con la bobina del relay y al capacitor en paralelo con el motor, lo que hacen es:
1- El diodo protege al transistor cuando este va al corte luego de tener alimentada la bobina del relay. Como toda bobina, cuando se le anula la corriente que circula a través de ella (cuando el transistor se corta) se produce un pulso que tiende a oponerse a esta anulación generando una tensión de polaridad invertida respecto a la original, y de un valor que suele llegar a los 500V, que como te imaginarás...puede quemarlo...y normalmente lo hace. Colocando este diodo, este opera como un cortocircuito a esta "contra-tensión" (por eso va polarizado al revés) y la subida de tensión inversa sobre el transistor no puede exceder los -0.6V de caída directa del diodo.
2- El capacitor en paralelo con el motor solo ayuda suprimiendo los ruidos de las escobillas del motor que podrían perjudicar la lógica digital asociada.

Saludos!


----------



## unodos12 (Jul 25, 2009)

gracias por la explicacion creo que he comprendido un poco mas acerca de eso


----------

